# cant get sleep !!!!! should i cut my gym time down or just workout out one muscle a day???



## cyclone (Feb 25, 2014)

*cant get sleep !!!!! should i cut my gym time down or just workout out one muscle a day???*

Ive only been getting 5 hours of sleep and because i can't sleep because i just dont have emough time between work, traffic and the gym . Ive been sleeping about an average of 5 hours a day for the last few weeks ..doesn't effect my lifting as im still able to lift heavy but i dont feel sore as much ....still have a clean diet and taking my protein shakes when dont have time to eat...


----------



## anewguy (Feb 25, 2014)

5 hours of sleep is not enough.  You need to figure out a way to maximize your rest... That's when you actually grow.  IMO, I would train fewer days (not fewer muscles, but fewer days) so that I could still get enough rest.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 25, 2014)

Need 6. Like arnold said some say u need 8, and to those people I say sleep faster.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 25, 2014)

....I have insomnia with sides of trensomnia.
I get 3hrs of sleep..............on and off.

Be thankfull you can sleep 5 straight with out waking up.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 25, 2014)

Man I know your pain! I don't know if you're on tren but that stuff was killer for a few weeks once it kicked in. I just kinda got used to sleeping with extra sheets close by, and towards the end, I barely even noticed the sides. If its just test or something tho man, try something to get you to sleep. Melatonin, unisom, benedryl in that order personally. Keep yourself hydrated too, for some reason i found that if i hadn't drank a ton of water that day, at night i would sweat a lot worsererer. Some people have great luck with pospho-DSIP subq injections, personally, I ran a short forum on it, and didn't get any good results.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2014)

yeah i would consider doing a 3 day lifting schedule, maybe a 4 day, then u can get the sleep u need to grow?


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 25, 2014)

Take a nap during the day if you can.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

Should I even begin with my sleep? I take naps to say the most


----------



## cyclone (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah naps it is...,im just naturally ****ed up and cant sleep but i hope it doesnt get worse when i start gear soon ...theres not enough hours in the day to do everything!!!!


----------



## cyclone (Feb 26, 2014)

I love los angeles traffic!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (8):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

How much time a day u spend in traffic out there? Just curious. 

I got two young kids so sleep said bye bye to me a long time ago.


----------



## cyclone (Feb 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> How much time a day u spend in traffic out there? Just curious.
> 
> I got two young kids so sleep said bye bye to me a long time ago.


For 32 miles it takes me 1 1\2 to 2 hours everyday to get home...by the time i hit the gym im ready to **** up the weights..:32 (3):


----------



## Onrek (Feb 26, 2014)

Ouch, that blows man. If you can squeeze in at least 1 more hour of sleep either at night or via nap, I'd definitely shoot for at least that 1 extra hour. Do you dream a lot? If so, I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you can get into that deepest part of sleep, you're getting the best quality of sleep for the time spent.

Imo, 4-6hrs of deep sleep > 8 hours of shitty light sleep.

As said above, melatonin can be a great aid if you use it right. What most people don't tell you is that for melatonin to work right, as soon as you take it, put yourself in a dark environment, and don't use any electronics (blue light from screens will **** it up). After about 30 mins, you'll start to feel more naturally tired. Up the dosage as needed.

A 2nd option you can try (or combine with the first) is binaural beats to fall asleep. They work for some, and others they don't. When used properly they can help bring your brainwave state down and make it a little easier to sleep.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

**** man that blows. I ABSOLUTELY HATE TRAFFIC. gets me so angry.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

To drive 10 miles it takes me 45 minutes...****ing bs


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

Where u at pb?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2014)

Feel you on the sleep struggles. 

Agree with the suggestion: work out less frequently. It might seem counter-intuitive, but since I've switched-up to DC training (I'm running a 3 day split with just some light cardio on the off days) I'm seeing my strength gains spike and am still burning the fat with my recomp. I find my intensity in the gym is much higher also with the reduced volume - I know every rep of every set has to count. 

I run Diphenhydramine @ 50 Mg nightly along with an OTC supplement called 'Top Secret Sleep' which has GABA and Melatonin. Tren-Somnia is a cruel Mistress, but this combo knocks her back a bit. YMMV.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Deidre (Feb 26, 2014)

There's a lot of mixed information out there about sleep. It's really more about quality, than quantity. So five hours might be ''enough'' for some people. Having said that however, quality, consistent sleep is esstential for recovery. So, I'd really try to figure out if there is any time at all, you could add to your sleep schedule, somewhere. It might mean sacrificing time doing something else, so you can add an hour or so nightly, to your sleep. Lack of quality sleep too, can lead to injury, so I'd try to find a way to get more on a nightly basis. Good luck.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Where u at pb?



Southern California

ok i google maped it the gym is 16 miles from my house. it takes me 45 mins to an hour some times to get there


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

to OP i will tell you right now 
no sleep = no gains
no sleep = no fat loss
no sleep = ****ing grumpy ass pissed off ****ing bear.

now yes maybe not completely NO progress made but it will be very slowed
i still have seem to keep strength going though


----------



## cyclone (Feb 27, 2014)

So i got some stuff called thermovex ....even though i only sleep for five hours i helps put me to sleep because im too pumped after the gym and cant sleep but this has helped me the last 2 days .im barely feeling sore from my workout 2 days ago ..


----------



## snake (Feb 27, 2014)

ERandICU-RN mentioned DSIP. I have had issues with sleep also and tried it recently. No luck on better sleep at 100 mcg 1 hr before bed. 200 mcg did nothing either other then some wild dreams. I must of had 4 dreams that I could remember that night. Everything from tornados to being chased by a grizzly bear. WTF? I live in PA, we don't have tornados or grizzly bears!

I'm sticking with the ANBIEN script the Doctor gave me, you may want to look into a visit to you GP. A general blood & urine test may not be a bad idea anyway.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 27, 2014)

I found that praying works


----------



## cyclone (Feb 27, 2014)

I pray to win the lotto but I DOES NOT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (8):


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 1, 2014)

cyclone said:


> So i got some stuff called thermovex ....even though i only sleep for five hours i helps put me to sleep because im too pumped after the gym and cant sleep but this has helped me the last 2 days .im barely feeling sore from my workout 2 days ago ..



Are you taking any pre workout ?


----------



## cyclone (Mar 2, 2014)

I was taking jack 3d but stopped taking it cause i was getting like 3 hours or less but have not taken anything for last 3 weeks


----------

